# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Crossrock Mandolin Cases

## Glassweb

I just received a couple of the the new Crossrock F/A style mandolin cases today and all I can say is WOW! Talk about over-delivering - I got these on Amazon for $219 (+ tax) each (with shipping included) and I'm quite shocked at the looks/quality/protection and functionality these cases offer. I'm not going to go into a lengthy product review here, but I will say this... for a quarter (or less) the price of a Calton, Hoffee or Pegasus mandolin case, these Crossrocks RULE! No kidding... check one out. I believe you'll be impressed.

One note... no matter what the size or shape of your mandolin these cases come with a plush, fabric covered piece of padding that will make your instrument fit securely. This wonderful and effective "extra" solves the problem that many of us have experienced when buying a case sight unseen. 

A superb product.

----------


## MandoMan1

I bought one of their A style cases from Amazon. Great case for the money. I like the blue interior of the case that I bought. A lot of the less expensive mandolin cases have the black interior which is not what I wanted.  Blue or green interior for me.  

I would highly recommend Crossrock mandolin cases!

----------


## AlanN

Pulled the trigger on the A/F...me a case hound.

----------

Glassweb, 

MandoHog, 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Which model case did you buy?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Yeah, I really like the look of the silver ABS A style but worry about does the Tongard fit and is there enough bridge clearance.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Following up I ordered the fiberglass because of the hard rubber-plastic closure seams as opposed to the metal on the ABS.

----------


## jd.panko

I've had one for a while now, and can confirm Glassweb's post.  They are a great value.  Easily fits an A or F with a toneguard.  Very light.  The balance is a little odd compared to a Calton when shouldered, but that is a small issue.  I am not a fan of the TSA lock, though.  A small bump and it opens.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Agreed.  I have two.  Plenty of room for tone-gard.  Fit an NF5S, A Girouard A5, and an MT2-0 all with Tonegard.  They're light, come in colors that won't collect the sunlight, and don't put pressure on the bridge.  Mine have 5 latches and no TSA lock.  A lot to like about em.

I don't think they're really in competition with the Hoffees and Caltons but they're a very strong choice for around $200.  Honorable mention to  the Hiscox in white if they were available.  Anywhere.

EDIT: Mine is the fiberglass case, I have no info about the ABS

----------

Glassweb, 

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Glassweb

I bought the fiberglass cases in red and black. They look great. No problem for me with 5 well-made latches... I've never had a problem with these style latches opening. As Chuck mentioned above, I don't feel these cases are in competition with Calton or Hoffee because for their price and their superb quality no other case (that I've used/bought) can touch them. NFI here whatsoever.

By the way... I've seen maybe a couple of different versions of this case... I believe what I received is the latest version with 5 latches (one can be locked), carrying handle at the top, well-made/designed padded adjustable backpack straps, nice, comfortable leather carrying handle and rubber bumpers all over. As mentioned before... at a quarter the price of the highest end mandolin cases, these are unbeatable.

Oh yes, the interior fabric color in the two I purchased is red/burgundy... nice looking and high quality.

----------


## rnjl

Hi Glassweb, where did you buy this case? Also, does it have both backpack strap and shoulder strap options? That is, are there rings on the side with the handle for normal sideways shoulder strap carrying as well as along the back for backpack straps? 

I assume you're talking about the fiberglass rather than ABS model? 

Thanks.

----------


## Glassweb

I bought my cases on Amazon through a company called Rocktraveler... Rock something... I forget. There ARE rings that could be used for a shoulder style strap, but the case only comes with the pair of padded backpack straps. And yes... I purchased the nice-looking, molded fiberglass cases. They come in 6 colors... red, black, deep blue, silver, white and yellow.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This appears to be the link:

https://www.amazon.com/Crossrock-CRF...0061879&sr=8-3

You can also buy them directly from Amazon for a little more money.

I bought one of their electric guitar cases last year. It was both inexpensive and well made.

----------


## foldedpath

I've been considering a fiberglass Crossrock classical guitar case for my octave mandolin for a while now, I might try one soon. Thanks for the update on current build quality!

I know the fit won't be perfect with my 22" scale F-style OM, but I've padded out a classical guitar gig bag and can do that here. At least there would be plenty of room around the large headstock. The original Weber plywood case is built like a tank but it weighs a ton. Need something lighter in weight, if I ever take this thing out of the house again.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

I don't buy much from Facebook so no personal experience but it looks like the cases are on sale from the Crossrock Facebook page.  $169 vs $219 at Amazon.

https://www.facebook.com/commerce/pr...page_shop_card

----------


## Chuck Leyda

I wish we could get them to make a mod-able mandola case.  We could probably guarantee 50 orders.  My Cedar Creek mandola case is crazy heavy.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Glassweb

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Wow that's a lot of $ difference. Didn't even know to look on FB.

----------


## Glassweb

> I don't buy much from Facebook so no personal experience but it looks like the cases are on sale from the Crossrock Facebook page.  $169 vs $219 at Amazon.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/commerce/pr...page_shop_card


The picture that is shown there is not the same case(s) I just received. The ones that I have are equipped with 5 latches... 3 on the bass side of the case, one on the treble and one down at 5 o'clock on the bottom. There is also a carrying strap that attaches across the headstock area which I don't see in the Facebook image. How could you be sure you'd get the latest version from Facebook?

I'd contact Crossrock on their site before ordering.

A few more thoughts on these cases... I'm very impressed with the rigidity of the arching on the top of the case. If you press down firmly on it it does not flex like some other import fiberglass cases I've seen. Another thing is Crossrock's design is relatively lightweight and compact. Maybe not _quite_ as sexy as a Pegasus case and maybe not as bulletproof as a Calton, but take the best qualities of a Pegasus, a Calton, a Hoffee and give it a price tag of slightly over $200 and you've got a hand's-down winner. These things look beautiful as well... but you'll have to get an F-style case cover elsewhere because Crossrock doesn't offer one (yet).

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm not seeing any difference in the pictures of each, in fact they appear to be the same pictures and product #.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I don't even know where you find that on FB. When I go to marketplace it's usually old pickup trucks.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Agreed it's the older style picture but it's the exact same picture they're using on Amazon.  Always best to check though because the 5 latches are a nice upgrade imo.

----------


## bbcee

I have an ABS case, and while I wouldn't stand on it, it's great for regular day-to-day getting around (remember that?). The latches feel a bit chintzy, but what do you want for less than €100? My A5 with Tone-Gard fits in just right.

----------


## d18daddy

Well,
I took a chance and ordered one from Facebook. Hope it's the five Latch. 
I'll let everyone know when it arrives.

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> I don't buy much from Facebook so no personal experience but it looks like the cases are on sale from the Crossrock Facebook page.  $169 vs $219 at Amazon.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/commerce/pr...page_shop_card


And I was happy because I found them on eBay at $199. Ah, well. That's the shopper's life, right?

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> I'm not seeing any difference in the pictures of each, in fact they appear to be the same pictures and product #.


The model numbers CRF1000MAF seem to match.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I wrote to see why and they replied that the ones on Facebook have defects, like blems.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

> I wrote to see why and they replied that the ones on Facebook have defects, like blems.


And there you have it... thanks for the update Jim! Still kind of marveling at how much Crossrock got right with the most recent release of these cases. I guess they could have a bigger storage pocket, but there is always some sort of compromise when it comes to a hard shell case.

----------


## liestman

I just now checked the Facebook link shown above and the price is $219 at this moment. Anyway, I have this case (Fiberglass, CRF1000MAF) in black and it is excellent.

----------


## Russ Jordan

I had a Superior fiberglass case, and there were no feet to keep it from falling over when set down on floor (treble side on floor).  Is the Crossrock stable in that position?

----------


## Ed McGarrigle

I’ve wanted a hard case for my Northfield Calhoun but don’t want one built for an arched top. Anyone have any experience with a Crossrock case with a flat top mandolin?

----------


## d18daddy

Well...Crossrock canceled my Facebook order this morning. Messaged them to find out why. I also noticed the bumped the price up $219.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Something quite suspicious going on. It would be highly unusual to sell seconds without marking them as such. It also appears these are all direct sales from the company, not like one dealer is undercutting another.
I still don't know where you find products on FB. The Marketplace is more like Craigslist.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Also if you look it up on their store it's $209. I'll be corresponding about that too.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

I guess Amazon is probably safer.  FWIW the prices fluctuate there too.  I got my white Crossrock for $180ish and my silver was more like $200.

----------


## Glassweb

> I had a Superior fiberglass case, and there were no feet to keep it from falling over when set down on floor (treble side on floor).  Is the Crossrock stable in that position?


Hi Russ... my case arrived with an extra "carrying strap" around the headstock which did prevent the case from standing upright on the treble side. As I didn't see myself using it I removed the strap and the case now stands upright on the treble side resting on 2 rubber feet and 2 metal hinges - not as stable as some other cases, but fine for my needs. That's something Crossrock could improve on for sure... that and a larger storage pocket.

So bottom line is this: the strap on the headstock will make it necessary to rest the mandolin on its 3 rubber feet in a flat position. No problem there. There may be a way to get it to rest upright on the treble side by repositioning the strap, but I just took mine off.

If you order on Amazon make sure you order the Fiberglass A/F style case... NOT the ABS plastic case... that is a different case altogether. They appear to be out of red and yellow at this point but still have some in black, white, silver and blue.

----------

Russ Jordan

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

My Crossrock silver fiberglass case arrived today and I took some photos as I unboxed and looked her over. Here are some photos of the case:





Impressions: The case is well-made, good fit and finish, it has 4 latches, feet on the bottom (as it rests on my table), the end, and the treble side of the case (where the hinges are). The storage compartment is small, but shaped so that my string winder fits inside. It didn't fit the compartment in the TKL that Collings furnished for my MT. The case itself is roomy. It came with backpack straps and a piece of padding covered in the same red fabric as the case's interior. It was well-packed and boxed. I can share a few unboxing photos if anybody cares to see them.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jill McAuley, 

Jim Hilburn, 

SMSimon, 

soliver, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> Hi Russ... my case arrived with an extra "carrying strap" around the headstock which did prevent the case from standing upright on the treble side. As I didn't see myself using it I removed the strap and the case now stands upright on the treble side resting on 2 rubber feet and 2 metal hinges - not as stable as some other cases, but fine for my needs. That's something Crossrock could improve on for sure... that and a larger storage pocket.
> 
> 
> .


My case must have taller feet or more low-profile hardware. It stands securely on its feet on the treble side; the straps and hinges don't make contact with the floor.

----------

SMSimon

----------


## Jim Hilburn

That's exactly what I ordered. Looking forward to it. Should be here Friday.

----------


## AlanN

Received the black fiberglass case. Returning it. Reasons: 

- Not a snug fit for F-9 I tried it with. The included 'pillow' does not adequately address this deficiency, imo.
- The headstock scroll touches the side of the case.
- 5 latches. Overkill.

I like the feel and lightweight aspect. And it's a handsome case.

ymmv.

----------


## d18daddy

Here is Crossrock's response on why they cancel my Facebook Store order (I ordered yellow):

This case has been out of stock .
What’s worse, due to continuous rising cost of raw materials, the other CRF1000 series cases has been suspended. we have no choice but to revise all our prices again this month. Hope you can understand. And there are just 2 black , 2white and 1 silver in stock now.
I guess they will be restocked next year.

I ended up ordering a silver from Ebay.
if you are thinking about one of these, you might want to make the leap now,

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's my review. Love it! OK, the spacer/pillow is a bit weird but with old Gibson oval A's out there I get it. My mandolin would work without but is really snug with. May try Velcro.
The latches are to die for. I've tolerated enough cheesy ones. The material is first rate. But the rubber lid closer system is just great. Makes a great seal. Huge amount of clearance for the bridge. When I see the imprint of the bridge in the top of a case it's an instant no sale. This has an inch or so with the Tonegard in place.
Sits upright nicely, the leather handle at the top is a nice touch, and I got 4 latches which seems just right.
There's been a need for a mid-price quality case and this fills the bill. I wish I would have had this option when I was building.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> Here is Crossrock's response on why they cancel my Facebook Store order (I ordered yellow):
> 
> This case has been out of stock .
> Whats worse, due to continuous rising cost of raw materials, the other CRF1000 series cases has been suspended. we have no choice but to revise all our prices again this month. Hope you can understand. And there are just 2 black , 2white and 1 silver in stock now.
> I guess they will be restocked next year.
> 
> I ended up ordering a silver from Ebay.
> if you are thinking about one of these, you might want to make the leap now,


Interesting. The fiberglass cases they are offering on Amazon are now CRF1020 series, priced at $235, and in stock on June 2: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B08TBW8K...n_0_title&th=1

EDIT: A few colors are in stock now, priced at $210 or so, but still with the new model number.

----------


## Glassweb

> Here's my review. Love it! OK, the spacer/pillow is a bit weird but with old Gibson oval A's out there I get it. My mandolin would work without but is really snug with. May try Velcro.
> The latches are to die for. I've tolerated enough cheesy ones. The material is first rate. But the rubber lid closer system is just great. Makes a great seal. Huge amount of clearance for the bridge. When I see the imprint of the bridge in the top of a case it's an instant no sale. This has an inch or so with the Tonegard in place.
> Sits upright nicely, the leather handle at the top is a nice touch, and I got 4 latches which seems just right.
> There's been a need for a mid-price quality case and this fills the bill. I wish I would have had this option when I was building.


I agree that the case is nice... but damn Jim, that mandolin is even nicer!  :Wink:

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's how an F peghead fits.

----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## J Mangio

Nice fit!

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Here's my review. Love it! OK, the spacer/pillow is a bit weird but with old Gibson oval A's out there I get it. My mandolin would work without but is really snug with. May try Velcro.
> The latches are to die for. I've tolerated enough cheesy ones. The material is first rate. But the rubber lid closer system is just great. Makes a great seal. Huge amount of clearance for the bridge. When I see the imprint of the bridge in the top of a case it's an instant no sale. This has an inch or so with the Tonegard in place.
> Sits upright nicely, the leather handle at the top is a nice touch, and I got 4 latches which seems just right.
> There's been a need for a mid-price quality case and this fills the bill. I wish I would have had this option when I was building.


Beautiful looking case (and mandolin) but with reference to post #38 it does not look like the distal end of the head stock is well supported?  This could subject it to damage if the case is dropped?  Maybe the photograph presents an illusion -- but whatever that is an important consideration.  I would be tempted to put a ball of socks under the head stock before closing this case?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Perfection is hard to come by. I'm going to try not to drop it.
Maybe they tried it with a short neck oval. The socks might be a good idea if you were going to fly with it.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

FWIW, I emailed the company and inquired about buying a couple of extra rectangular pads. They were accommodating--2 more of the long, velvet-covered rectangular pads were $13 shipped.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Just realized it will do this. Probably best to be right there with it but could be nice when your standing in a line or something.

----------


## Glassweb

> Beautiful looking case (and mandolin) but with reference to post #38 it does not look like the distal end of the head stock is well supported?  This could subject it to damage if the case is dropped?  Maybe the photograph presents an illusion -- but whatever that is an important consideration.  I would be tempted to put a ball of socks under the head stock before closing this case?


So here's my take on the whole headstock thing... the neck of the mandolin is held securely in place as it rests in two, padded, U-shaped notches. The larger scroll on the headstock comes right up to the padding in the headstock compartment which has about 3/4" of plush, fabric covered padding. So with the case cover closed and the mandolin help in place by other padded and fitted areas I do not see how the headstock could be easily damaged... even by dropping the case from a height onto a floor. I mean sure, I guess something could happen, but my case is used to store my mandolins or travel by car to a gig. And I agree with Jim about the latches... these are high quality and perform beautifully. And I love the fact that my version has 5 latches... makes the seal that much better for when it rains. As Jim says, "perfection is hard to come by"... but for me this case is purty-near perfect and, for the current price, perfectly wonderful.

Even if money were no object I would choose this case over the premium-price cases because of its lighter weight, compact design and superb quality. I hope Crossrock dials things in even better in their next update to this case and really "standardizes" the design so the models are truly consistent in terms of their features.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Jim Hilburn

My case of choice for the last 20 years was the one Stew Mac sold for about 10 years. The same basic thing is still available as a Gator but it's not nearly well appointed as what Stew Mac offered. 
I was and still am convinced the only thing a Calton would out-perform it on would be a car running over it. And also a Calton will last longer which is why I need a new one. But one was $65 and the other was $500, now $800.

----------


## Doug Freeman

First off, thanks to OP for the heads up. I'd been watching these over the last year or so, but now finally pulled the trigger, especially in light of the $125 Amex gift card offer on Amazon. At $105 all-in it glided right into no-brainer territory. Ordered the newer CRF1020 version in silver, without the strap on the peghead end, but received the older CRF1000 version with strap anyway. Aesthetically I think that strap looks hokey, but could see it being handy. TBD whether I slice it off or not. Other observations include: nice light weight at 5 pounds 2 ounces (compared with Calton at 9 pounds 6 ounces and Collings/TKL at 6 pounds 6 ounces); the smallish rubber feet just beg to get sheared off in real life; the rivets on the top part of one of the four latches could have been fitted better; it has a narrow footprint standing on its side feet and seems like it could get knocked over pretty easily; F-5 peghead clearance is safe so long as the neck channels and lid cushions keep the instrument centered; why a manufacturer would waste the resources to provide a zipper bag to hold the backpack straps is a head scratcher, but no harm no foul I guess. Upshot is it's a great around-town case, and because of it's relatively shallow depth also good for carry-on (so long as it doesn't get checked into baggage, which would not be pretty).

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Me again. Doug, I guess I don't see why it wouldn't be pretty if you were forced to check this. I'm old and have live through the days when cases were either flimsy or heavy and still flimsy. With all the modern choices it seems to me this would have a pretty good chance against the airline goons. Calton would probably still win but you can buy nearly 3 of these for one of those. Even my old $65 Stew Mac would probably make it because of design and not price.
I also think you highlighted a nice feature. It looks like to accommodate the flat latch to the curve of the case they used something like a nylon spacer to make it good and snug.

----------


## Russ Jordan

Any experience here with Crossrock’s guitar cases?

----------


## Doug Freeman

> Me again. Doug, I guess I don't see why it wouldn't be pretty if you were forced to check this.


Maybe a question of degree. Might trust the Crossrock in baggage with a $1,000 mando, but if it were a $20K F5 I'd invest $1K in the new Calton with more peghead and scroll space, shear-proof latches, etc.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Just realized it will do this. Probably best to be right there with it but could be nice when your standing in a line or something.


Ok cool, you taught it to stand, but can you make it speak??   

just a joke folks!   :Laughing:

----------


## Rob Roy

> Me again. Doug, I guess I don't see why it wouldn't be pretty if you were forced to check this. I'm old and have live through the days when cases were either flimsy or heavy and still flimsy. With all the modern choices it seems to me this would have a pretty good chance against the airline goons. Calton would probably still win but you can buy nearly 3 of these for one of those. Even my old $65 Stew Mac would probably make it because of design and not price.
> I also think you highlighted a nice feature. It looks like to accommodate the flat latch to the curve of the case they used something like a nylon spacer to make it good and snug.


That is not a case I would check a mandolin in. There was a thread here about a year or two back about a  $XX,XXX mandolin shipped cross country for fret work in a Calton and the instrument arrived with bad cracks in it. The owner deduced that the case was dropped from a height and the instrument shifting inside the case caused the damage since the case itself was undamaged. I like the double yoke for the neck but the extra space around the body would make me reticent about that case being out of my hands in transport.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm going to do one more and quit.
I'll go ahead and blaspheme and say this is closer to what Calton offers than I think most realize. What Crossrock has done is to me very similar to what Northfield did. Do good design, oversee that it's done correctly but have it made in China to keep the cost down. 
As to the main complaints, I already said with it's supplied spacer the mandolin is very snug. I've shown a photo that there's ample peghead space. I looked at a Calton online and see what a shear proof latch is. Not seeing that as much of a concern.
 In their advertising they show someone standing on this case. I'm not going to do it but I think I could. I've put it on the floor and pressed hard on the top and it's like a rock.
Also, I've never had a case I could put stickers on!

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

Caltons are great cases, Airloom and Recurve cases are great cases, Hoffee cases are great cases, Pegasus are great cases, Ameritage are great cases, TKLs are great cases, Gators and Travelites are great cases, Crossrocks are great cases. Needs, budgets and tastes in design will lead us all to different choices.

Mandolinists _finally_ have the choices they've been waiting for. Hooray for us!

----------

Sheila Lagrand

----------


## foldedpath

> Maybe a question of degree. Might trust the Crossrock in baggage with a $1,000 mando, but if it were a $20K F5 I'd invest $1K in the new Calton with more peghead and scroll space, shear-proof latches, etc.


If I knew in advance that my $5,000 mandolin would go into airline baggage and not carry-on, I would never use any of the higher-end fiberglass or carbon fiber cases. Not even my Pegasus, which is a very strong case. I'd get a big Anvil ATA case with plenty of foam cushioning. Maybe a large enough Pelican case would work, although I trust ATA-style cases more.

----------


## Chris Cochran

I bought this ABS A-style. 4 latches. Very solid and secure, but there was no extra pad to take up extra space, but the mandolin does not seem to shift around inside. It came with 2 straps. This one is advertised as A style. My Eastman F style does not fit.
. https://www.amazon.com/Crossrock-CRA.../dp/B074WPM2M7

----------


## HoGo

> If I knew in advance that my $5,000 mandolin would go into airline baggage and not carry-on, I would never use any of the higher-end fiberglass or carbon fiber cases. Not even my Pegasus, which is a very strong case. I'd get a big Anvil ATA case with plenty of foam cushioning. Maybe a large enough Pelican case would work, although I trust ATA-style cases more.


Are you sure their cushioning is better than Calton/Pegasus etc? I haven't seen a case I would trust in this regard. No matter how bombproof the exterior is it is always the interior fit that allows the neck/ headstock to be broken whether there is generous space around headstock or not, hard impact will cause whiplash that breaks necks unless the whole instrument is fully immobilized ALL AROUND. The only way to get that is a FULLY customised interior. That's why I always ship in a fully cushioned styrofoam/ plywood crate made to embrace the instrument perfectly. Short of fork lift piercing or driving over it, the instrument will survive in that.

----------


## liestman

I have both the Crossrock fiberglass case and the Superior A model fiberglass case and both of them bow in if I stand on them, but both offer very good protection at a light weight.

On headstock whiplash - I would think the case would have to have a fairly stiff, not cushiony "ramp" on which the headstock rests and some padding in the top that holds the headstock to that ramp to prevent whiplash. I see people putting socks or bubble wrap under the headstock and I can't believe that does much if any good. What is the consensus on whiplash prevention?

----------


## HoGo

I like this with added wedge above headstock to fill the space completely.

----------

liestman

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Think about what Bill Monroe's mandolin must have gone through over the years in what by todays standards was not a great case. In 1980 I flew with my first mandolin in a really bad faux Loar case and they made me check it after I was nearly being thrown off the plane and it was fine. In the 70's there is a very famous black top mandolin owned by a very famous player that once fell out of a van onto an interstate which was retrieved by a trucker who CB'ed ahead to have the band intercepted.
The point is you can't be 100% safe but for most of us in normal day to day transport there isn't likely going to be a problem.
I shipped 30 or so mandolins in well padded boxes in either in the Stew-Mac case or a GWW (Ameritage) rectangular case with no particular precautions other than a de-tune as far away as Ireland and they all survived. Not sure what my point is other than instruments have never had a better chance than they do now.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Russ Jordan

 Think about what Bill Monroe's mandolin must have gone through over the years in what by todays standards was not a great case.

Including being backed over by a car in that case!  If I remember correctly, the mandolin survived the backing over ok.  

My brother backed over a nice guitar that was housed in one of those Stewmac casestotal loss!

----------


## Doug Freeman

> On headstock whiplash - I would think the case would have to have a fairly stiff, not cushiony "ramp" on which the headstock rests and some padding in the top that holds the headstock to that ramp to prevent whiplash. I see people putting socks or bubble wrap under the headstock and I can't believe that does much if any good. What is the consensus on whiplash prevention?


Larrivee guitars ship from the factory with crumpled brown packing paper wrapped loosely around the peghead, which works surprisingly well. The idea is to have the peghead insulated by a not too dense material that will keep it from hitting a denser cushioning material or hard internal surface. A mando transported in the Crossrock fiberglass case would benefit from something along those lines. I'm finding that an F5 fits loosely enough in the case, even with the extra padded strip, that it wobbles around when closed. Its definitely a one-size-fits-all approach, but still a very nifty case.

----------


## foldedpath

> Are you sure their cushioning is better than Calton/Pegasus etc? I haven't seen a case I would trust in this regard. No matter how bombproof the exterior is it is always the interior fit that allows the neck/ headstock to be broken whether there is generous space around headstock or not, hard impact will cause whiplash that breaks necks unless the whole instrument is fully immobilized ALL AROUND. The only way to get that is a FULLY customised interior. That's why I always ship in a fully cushioned styrofoam/ plywood crate made to embrace the instrument perfectly. Short of fork lift piercing or driving over it, the instrument will survive in that.


Yes, I'm sure an Anvil ATA grade case is better than my Pegasus case _as checked baggage_ on a flight, which is what I was referring to. Not  shipping via Fedex or another carrier. 

If I had to ship my mandolin, I'd use my Pegasus case inside a larger two-ply cardboard box with plenty of padding between the outer box and the case. Airline baggage is a different story. An outer cardboard box isn't practical due to size/extra surcharge, and you need something that the baggage gorillas can't easily destroy. 

So I'm talking about a custom ATA case like this, sized for a mandolin with LOTS of extra room around it. Anvil makes off-the-shelf ATA guitar cases but not for mandolin, so it would have to be custom:

https://www.calzoneandanvil.com/ata/

With a custom interior I'd cut a foam interior from one of these materials to completely surround the mandolin:

https://www.calzoneandanvil.com/die-cut-foam/

In a former life as a commercial photographer, I've used this kind of ATA case for checking photo gear on international flights, and with the proper fit of foam around the gear, it works. 

One of the reasons it works is that the cases are so damned heavy that they're not easy to just throw around. That's one reason a fiberglass mandolin case alone is at risk when checked as airline baggage; it's too easy to throw onto the luggage cart or drop while handling. You can't easily throw or drop a heavy Anvil ATA case, and if you do, there is lots of shock-absorbing foam surrounding the instrument.

OTOH, you wouldn't want to carry your mandolin to a jam or gig in an ATA case due to the size and weight. Unless it was being transported by roadies. And then it would be a good idea. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I've seen a baggage guy lifting and slamming every piece of luggage onto the conveyor when just placing it would be much easier on him.
But I bet a lot of damage comes from falls from conveyors either at the plane or in handling facilities. There's some good Youtubes.

----------


## Glassweb

> Are you sure their cushioning is better than Calton/Pegasus etc? I haven't seen a case I would trust in this regard. No matter how bombproof the exterior is it is always the interior fit that allows the neck/ headstock to be broken whether there is generous space around headstock or not, hard impact will cause whiplash that breaks necks unless the whole instrument is fully immobilized ALL AROUND. The only way to get that is a FULLY customised interior. That's why I always ship in a fully cushioned styrofoam/ plywood crate made to embrace the instrument perfectly. Short of fork lift piercing or driving over it, the instrument will survive in that.


There's such a thing as overkill. For years I used a simple (but highly effective) Gator styro-core case to carry my Lloyd Loar F5 and post-Loar Fern in. I also shipped my Loar in the same case to have some work done down in CA more than once. I even dropped it (with Loar inside) down a flight of stairs when I was fleeing a fire. Not only did the case survive, but the instrument had nary a scratch. There are as many stories/experiences as there are players and in the end we all have to be responsible for the preservation of our instruments. I recently received a mandolin in the mail from a well-known dealer that was packaged terribly and rested in a mediocre case and yet it arrived in perfect shape. Would _I_ have packed it that way? No way! So a case itself, while important, is only half the deal... it is really up to us to make the "better" choices when it comes to the care of our instruments. I don't know if a Crossrock is as bulletproof as a Calton but guess what... I'm not really all that interested in finding out. Play 'em, put 'em in a case and treat them as if they are your best friend. Works for me...

One last thing... my current F5 fits snugly and securely inside my new Crossrock case _without_ the use of the included padding strip. And no, it's not a Big Mon. Nor do I use an armrest or toneguard. That said, my other mandolin, a 2-point mandolin, does require the extra padded strip to make a snug fit. It works perfectly.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Glass, I don't know if it was you but someone brought a Loar from back east to Bakersfield or maybe it was Symposium in a Stew-Mac. Also another Loar owner painted a Stew-Mac white. If I'm remembering correctly that is. Or maybe that was a Dude owner.

----------


## Glassweb

> Glass, I don't know if it was you but someone brought a Loar from back east to Bakersfield or maybe it was Symposium in a Stew-Mac. Also another Loar owner painted a Stew-Mac white. If I'm remembering correctly that is.


Hi Jim... that wasn't me... I live up here in WA state and, until recently, was still using a good 'ole Gator case. No longer a Loar owner...

----------


## HoGo

What I've shown is how I ship newly made mandolin from EU to US. It takes me hour or so to make the box and also keeps the shipping cost down as volume is quite low.
I personally prefer Travelite for carrying mandolin around festivals or gigs.

----------


## Louise NM

Every violin case on the market, no matter how cheap or expensive, has a strap to hold the neck in place. It usually closes with velcro. Keeps the instrument from shifting in the case if the fit is a little loose, keeps it from moving if the case is upside down, and if, God forbid, a latch fails or you pick up an unlatched case, there's an excellent chance the strap will keep the violin from crashing to the floor. I don't understand why this isn't standard on mandolin cases. I think Bobelock may have them in their mandolin cases, but otherwise I've never seen them in mando world.

----------


## HoGo

The violin cases mostly don't have the cushion above the neck reas that keeps the neck in place so this velcro is all tha holds it in place. The velcro wears quite fast and just stops working after season or two. Not the best design IMO, but probably traditional in violin world. Mandolin cases generally have the cushion that presses against the neck.

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

The Crossrock ABS cases sell for considerably less. New, about one-half the price at around $115.00 each. I found one (An ABS Crossrock) at Amazon warehouse for $63.00. Open Box. I've gotten other cases at Amazon Warehouse open box for even less. For instance a TKL for $40.00. 
Anyway, my Open Box Crossrock ABS case for $63.00 arrived the other day in a huge, heavy box. I was puzzled? I drug it into the house. Literally. I opened the large box. Inside were 4 smaller boxes. One was empty. We'll call that the "Open Box." The other 3 had a brand-new, Crossrock ABS case in each of them. Someone made a mistake. I passed one along when I sold a used mandolin. Then I used the other two for a $100.00 credit towards a new mandolin I purchased. Though I briefly considered sending two back initially, I also considered that Jeff Bezos is a multi-billionaire and I probably pay more taxes in a year than he does.

----------

DougC, 

Jill McAuley, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## Doug Freeman

Figured out a use for the backpack strap pouch, which has a thin layer of foam padding on the inside: removed the zipper, rolled it up, and placed it in the peghead area for some additional support to keep the scroll away from the interior surface.

----------


## Steve Mead

Hi folks, although this thread is not very old I am wondering if anyone has ordered one recently and if so, what you received. There appears to be many iterations of this case floating around- 3 latche's, 5 latches; two handles, one handle; will stand on edge, won't stand on edge, etc. 
  Just wondering what is being shipped at this time, thanks

----------


## Rob Roy

I think if I were in the market for a midrange mando case that's backstrapable, I'd consider spending a little more and get a more consistent and dependable product. A case that you have to stuff extra foam or rags into to secure the instrument would concern me. It's instrument shift in a case during tumbles that causes a lot of damage. The Northfield Airloom Recurve secures the instrument at the tailpiece and the neck and fits the mandolin without cramming extra loose stuff in. German engineering and production.

https://www.northfieldinstruments.co...irloom-recurve

----------


## Zmando85

> Hi folks, although this thread is not very old I am wondering if anyone has ordered one recently and if so, what you received. There appears to be many iterations of this case floating around- 3 latche's, 5 latches; two handles, one handle; will stand on edge, won't stand on edge, etc. 
>   Just wondering what is being shipped at this time, thanks


I got one about 2 months ago via Amazon, 4 latches, 2 handles. It will stand on the side edge, though due to how narrow the footprint is, it can tip easily if bumped, but it hasn't concerned me. Overall, I'm happy with the case for the price.

----------


## DiegoInSeneca

When I came of age in the '70s, seems color was having a new heyday, especially what they called "Earth tones" and "jewel tones."  Nowadays, the proportion of products made in black astound.  Know I'm a geezer, but "back in the day" black was what funeral directors and mourners wore.  Nothing wrong with black, but leave out black, gray, and white cars and see what how little selection is left.  This applies to summer music camps on campuses, where you see a sea of black cases stacked in the dining hall.

I'm now having a mandolin made for me, and ordered my own case, a Crossrock fiberglass beauty in ... yellow!  Let the sun shine in!

----------


## DiegoInSeneca

Just type "Crossrock Cases" in the Facebook search field, and you're "in."

----------


## sailbydayplaybynight

Howdy Glassweb,
Who or what web site had those Crossrock mando cases for that price ?
I bought 2 of those cases a few yrs ago for a little less than you price but that's still a good / fair price.
They are great fiber glass cases. I have 1 superior case that my recent find purchase of my Pava A5 pro came in. Those are nice cases
but I like the Crossrock better more room inside etc.
Thanks

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Amazon has the black fiberglass case at $239 and other colors at $249.  Their prices seem to fluctuate randomly, often by color.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Howdy Glassweb,
> Who or what web site had those Crossrock mando cases for that price ?
> I bought 2 of those cases a few yrs ago for a little less than you price but that's still a good / fair price.
> They are great fiber glass cases. I have 1 superior case that my recent find purchase of my Pava A5 pro came in. Those are nice cases
> but I like the Crossrock better more room inside etc.
> Thanks


Here they all are on amazon.

----------


## sailbydayplaybynight

With all of my A's and F's with the tone guard on they fit in the Crossrock fiber glass cases.
My Pava A5 Pro with a tone guard will fit in a white superior case.
I live in the sunny south around Gulf Shores most of cases are white or silver as to reflect the sun and heat.
A few times I have left a mandolin in a hot vehicle and the sun beating down on a white case.
 Expecting the worse I have opened the case to a cool un harmed mando.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

> With all of my A's and F's with the tone guard on they fit in the Crossrock fiber glass cases.
> My Pava A5 Pro with a tone guard will fit in a white superior case.
> I live in the sunny south around Gulf Shores most of cases are white or silver as to reflect the sun and heat.
> A few times I have left a mandolin in a hot vehicle and the sun beating down on a white case.
>  Expecting the worse I have opened the case to a cool un harmed mando.


that's really impressive... does your white case have 4 latches or five? and does it have the 4 rubber bumpers on the "sitting upright side" so it can stand upright?

the only issue I have with my Crossrock case is that does not safely stand upright on its side. Crossrock assured me they were going to address this problem but I don't know if they have. other than that issue I still love the case and believe it is a great case for the money...

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Steve Mead

I was recently thinking of a crossrock case and contacted the crossrock company via email. They were very accommodating answering all my questions and were working on a deal for me of $219 shipped but I bought a different case so never followed through

----------


## Steve Mead

To clarify further, I asked the rep the questions of latches, handles and its ability to stand on its edge, her response follows:

"It has  5 latches and two strap handles (side and top).
It will stand on it's side edge.

But All CRF1000MAF fiberglass mandolin case has been out of stock now.
The new stock will be available by the end of Aug 2021."

The reason  I contacted them was to check on these issues and I had seen someplace on Amazon an ad for $219 with free delivery, I wanted to see if they would honor that!

She was very responsive, responded to all emails within 12 hrs which surprised me.

----------


## reasonableshirts

Got an amazon email saying they had them back in stock. I bought a white crossrock fiberglass case. So far it has exceeded my expectations. Really well designed. Someone had mentioned that the case will not stand up on its side but that isn't true. It has rubber feet on 3 out of 6 sides (bottom, back, and horizontal side opposite the handle) The case is lightweight and all of the latches are good quality. The straps are nice because you can wear it as a backpack or take one off and wear it on one shoulder. Hope this is helpful for someone.

----------

Glassweb, 

Jim Hilburn

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Just seeing a couple of new videos from Crossrock made in December that probably haven't been shared here.

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

These look very impressive... thanks for posting these videos.

----------


## Mandobar

This is the Crossrock that came with my recent Girouard G5.  It looks a little different than the ones in the video.  I am not sure whether is a newer version or perhaps an older one. Definitely more posh though.

----------


## J Mangio

Nice case, I see it has the TSA latch.

----------


## Mandobar

> Nice case, I see it has the TSA latch.


Yes, but my one real dislike is it is much easier to knock over.  It's fairly narrow, width wise.  I put the Girouard in a Calton after knocking the Crossrock over a few times.

----------


## 3apltrez

> With all of my A's and F's with the tone guard on they fit in the Crossrock fiber glass cases.
> My Pava A5 Pro with a tone guard will fit in a white superior case.
> I live in the sunny south around Gulf Shores most of cases are white or silver as to reflect the sun and heat.
> A few times I have left a mandolin in a hot vehicle and the sun beating down on a white case.
>  Expecting the worse I have opened the case to a cool un harmed mando.


Do you perthaps have a vinage F2. I Have a Golden Gate case that I had to "customize" by removing the accessory box to fit the short neck of my 1914 F2 Gibby. I wonder if anyone has used the Crossrock successfully for the olde, short scale Gibsons?

Greg

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Do you perthaps have a vinage F2. I Have a Golden Gate case that I had to "customize" by removing the accessory box to fit the short neck of my 1914 F2 Gibby. I wonder if anyone has used the Crossrock successfully for the olde, short scale Gibsons?
> 
> Greg


I have the Eastman MD 315 oval hole. I am not sure how close the dimensions are to the original F2 or 4's. but it fits okay in the Crossrock -- not perfect, a bit snug, but I wouldn't hesitate to use it if needed.

----------


## Explorer

Since this topic got bumped, I'll add that *the Crossrock A/F fiberglass case fits my Flatiron pancake mandola.* I was actually using the Crossrock for a long neck oval-hole hybrid mandolin with a scroll. 

At some point, I had discovered that the Flatiron mandola fit into one of those Boulder AIpine F/A mandolin gig bags. One day, I noticed that the hybrid mandolin also fit well in one of those gig bag for a casual trip, and after taking out the Flatiron to put in the hybrid, I looked at the just-emptied Crossrock, and then at the Flatiron, and then thought, "I wonder, would this thing actually fit...?" And it did!

I've since done some trips with the Flatiron mandola in the Crossrock as a carry-on, and the empty Boulder Alpine A/F bag in the checked luggage (to use in-town on the other end of the flight). I have never been forced to check the mandola, but my Crossrock does have the TSA lock, and I use the Crossrock just in case I'm ever forced to check it. A recent set of flights had a twin-prop for the final leg, and no carry-on space, but no instrument went on that trip. Still, it pays to be prepared!

----

I did order a new Crossrock from Amazon last week, about to arrive. Fhe pictures show the lock, and the description mentions it in passing, but now I have to be sure to check it whe, the case arrives, just in case....

----------


## keith.rogers

PSA - I just looked on Amazon and they're now priced around $280 for the fiberglass A/F model. They have a few bright yellow ones for $240, and I ordered one. Been fretting (NPI) over my upcoming summer travels that will involve a half-dozen (maybe one more - lost count) flights with the Airloom case (and a backpack). If my Eastman/Tone-Gard setup fits in this, I'll take it for the TSA locks alone, never mind a color that will hard to forget in the jet-lagged fog I'll be in for a couple days at each end.

----------


## keith.rogers

> PSA - I just looked on Amazon and they're now priced around $280 for the fiberglass A/F model. They have a few bright yellow ones for $240, and I ordered one. ....


Update - a box arrived today that was [Crossrock] labeled "Tenor Ukulele Case Vintage Green" - they sent the wrong case. (Amazon's own, small sticker/barcode had it labeled as a mandolin case.) Supposedly Amazon is sending a replacement, but I will be surprised if it's not just another mislabeled box.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

I am assuming they do not make cases for a Gibson K4 mandocello... right?
I am worried about air travel and looking at Calton. I do not want a TSA or flight attendant to say "Sorry, no carry on" and see my soft bag go on a cart.
... Advice?

----------


## Jim Roberts

Chinese junk and flimsy me thinks.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> Chinese junk and flimsy me thinks.


 Chinese, yes. Flimsy junk? Nope. I have both the F and the D Guitar.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Explorer

> ...junk and flimsy me thinks.


Given all the long-time contributors who have already posted their actual experiences, it seems your theorizing is counter to reality.

Incidentally, my new mint blue A/F mandolin case has arrived. It definitely has the TSA lock, and is just as sturdy as my original Crossrock case. It's definitely highly visible as well, a great attribute for traveling. I might pick one more, this time in yellow....

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## foldedpath

> Chinese junk and flimsy me thinks.


I posted my review of the Crossrock classical guitar case for my octave mandolin in the other thread, but here are a few more comments. 

This particular Crossrock case is a thinner fiberglass layup than my Pegasus mandolin case. As a classical guitar case it weighs almost the same as my Pegasus mandolin case, an indication of the layup thickness. The Pegasus is built like a tank. I think I could stand on my Pegasus case and not bend it. I wouldn't do that with the Crossrock. 

The latches on the Pegasus are also higher quality, more robust. But then the Pegasus costs more than twice as much as the Crossrock. You get what you pay for. As a case for what I'd call light to medium-duty instrument transport like carrying in a car to a jam or a gig, or surviving in a pile of other cases at a music workshop, I think the Crossrock is fine. 

A Pegasus (or maybe a Calton) would be slightly better, but I don't take my OM out of the house often enough to justify the cost. I wouldn't put my expensive Weber F-style OM in a case I thought was flimsy junk.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jim Roberts

----------


## Jim Roberts

I purchased one a while back and the lid didn't fit well at all so I returned it.  One of the latches didn't latch close tightly either.  Perhaps I got a lemon but that particular Crossrock was a disappointment.

----------

meow-n-dolin

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> I purchased one a while back and the lid didn't fit well at all so I returned it.  One of the latches didn't latch close tightly either.  Perhaps I got a lemon but that particular Crossrock was a disappointment.


And, no doubt, that does happen from time to time.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## foldedpath

> I purchased one a while back and the lid didn't fit well at all so I returned it.  One of the latches didn't latch close tightly either.  Perhaps I got a lemon but that particular Crossrock was a disappointment.


Yes, I remember reading comments like that, which is why I bought mine on Amazon where I could do a no questions asked return if there were problems. There may be some QC issues here and there with something cutting it this close on profit margins.

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Update - a box arrived today that was [Crossrock] labeled "Tenor Ukulele Case Vintage Green" - they sent the wrong case. (Amazon's own, small sticker/barcode had it labeled as a mandolin case.) Supposedly Amazon is sending a replacement, but I will be surprised if it's not just another mislabeled box.


Don't know if I posted this. Crossrock also makes Molded ABS Cases at half the price. Not that anyone would be interested. However, I was at Amazon Warehouse about a year ago and saw a Crossrock Molded ABS Mandolin Case for $63.00, Open Box. I bought it. When "It" came, the box it was shipped in was gigantic. Far too big for a single mandolin case. Plus it was very heavy. When I opened it inside the house I found it contained not 1 but 4 boxes, all that could hold cases. One box was Empty, the other 3 all had Crossrock, molded ABS cases in them. I have never heard from Amazon. Essentially they sent me 3 mandolin cases for $63.00 dollars. I kept one, as I needed it to put a mandolin in, that I was selling. I traded the other two to a builder in Southern Maryland, who gave me $100.00 credit off a mandolin I purchased from him. So I agree. Amazon does make mistakes when it ships.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## keith.rogers

Ok, today I got a replacement, and it was a yellow fiberglas case for a mandolin. But, pretty sure it's going back.

The case seems reasonably well made. Lid fits just fine, latches are solid, padding and lining appear as I would have expected. But, it doesn't fit my mandolin very well at all.

The extra strip of liner/foam is necessary to keep the mandolin from being completely loose in the case, which is odd, but it's still not a great fit, and especially around the headstock. I think it's too tight, but someone might convince me otherwise. I thought maybe I could move the [re]movable padding strip to the other side, but the neck cradles really don't allow that kind of movement. So, it's either padded on the treble side, or loose. The pocket (to hold picks and maybe some batteries for your tuner?) is _really_ small. The backpack straps come in a zippered bag that matches the case interior. (I did not unpack those.) The case came with a pair of keys for the lock (TSA type, I assume). So, a decent, sharp looking case, but I couldn't get over the headstock tuner pressing into the foam when it was just sitting there.

Plan B is packing the Eastman in the Airloom case and crossing my fingers.

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Ok, today I got a replacement, and it was a yellow fiberglas case for a mandolin. But, pretty sure it's going back.
> 
> The case seems reasonably well made. Lid fits just fine, latches are solid, padding and lining appear as I would have expected. But, it doesn't fit my mandolin very well at all.
> 
> The extra strip of liner/foam is necessary to keep the mandolin from being completely loose in the case, which is odd, but it's still not a great fit, and especially around the headstock. I think it's too tight, but someone might convince me otherwise. I thought maybe I could move the [re]movable padding strip to the other side, but the neck cradles really don't allow that kind of movement. So, it's either padded on the treble side, or loose. The pocket (to hold picks and maybe some batteries for your tuner?) is _really_ small. The backpack straps come in a zippered bag that matches the case interior. (I did not unpack those.) The case came with a pair of keys for the lock (TSA type, I assume). So, a decent, sharp looking case, but I couldn't get over the headstock tuner pressing into the foam when it was just sitting there.
> 
> Plan B is packing the Eastman in the Airloom case and crossing my fingers.



This is an interesting one.

----------


## Glassweb

I've had problems with Caltons, Pegs, Northfields and Crossrocks... TKLs, Guardians etc... never had a Hoffee but they look great. Still, I'd prefer not to be spending $1000 on a mandolin case. My Gator suits me _just fine_!

----------

Jim Roberts

----------


## Jim Roberts

Remember the Modern Case Company that made custom cases for all instruments including mandolins?  Heavy duty soft foam cases made in the U.S of A.  They were lightweight, bombproof, fit like a glove and very high-quality but, unfortunately, went out of business a decade or so ago. I talked to the owner about two months before they closed their shop and he told me they just no longer could compete with the cheap and poorly built Chinese imported cases.

----------


## meow-n-dolin

> just fine[/I]!


I have a couple of Gators, along with a couple of other cases which appear to be built by Gator, or whoever builds their cases. Nothing wrong with them at all.

I would say that the Crossrock guitar (D-size) cases are a bit of improvement over them, but not by much -- maybe a bit stiffer. On the other hand, the Crossrock mandolin cases are a lot stiffer than any of my other "regular" mando cases. And both are the lot easier to locate on a shelf full of forty or fifty other cases.  MOST importantly, the color (bright yellow) matches my Wrangler  :Smile: 

Al

----------


## Skittle

Just got a message from the marketing director from Crossrock and the Carbon Fiber mandolin cases will be available buy December this year.

----------


## nultylynch

I recently went down this rabbit hole (see here) and found that I just couldn't get the crossrock a/f fiberglass to fit any of the 3 A models in the house (Collings MT, Breedlove American, and Kentucky KM-276). It had to fit in some odd angle with the extra kind of holding it in place. If/when I get an F (kind of looking now), I'll probably try again as they seemed well-built enough. However...it wasn't something I'd fly with if there was even the slightest risk of having to check the case. A TSA lock does not mean it's a flight case, it just means that TSA (or anyone else who has a TSA key) can get into the case without breaking it. It was a decent case with some features I liked (subway handle, color choices, decent latches, reasonable weight), but when I fly my Collings goes in a Calton.

----------


## musicofanatic

> I am assuming they do not make cases for a Gibson K4 mandocello... right?
> I am worried about air travel and looking at Calton. I do not want a TSA or flight attendant to say "Sorry, no carry on" and see my soft bag go on a cart.
> ... Advice?


First, a Crossrock is not constructed to survive commercial airline baggage handling. Carry your K4 in a nice gig bag. Keep the warmest, non-threatening smile on your face as you calmly explain to any airline employee that attempts to thwart your carrying it on that FAA regulations state that you may carry this item on and place it in the overhead, and that is what you intend to do...but in the most polite, matter-of-fact manner you can muster. Also, always carry the instrument low and in front of you, holding it against your body. It's the guy with the instrument strapped on his back, with the neck sticking up above his head that gets their notice. Then...have tears at the ready if it comes to that. I have flown for years with musical instruments and have never been denied carrying them on.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

We own 5 Crossrock cases.  I think they represent great value.  They've kept our mandolins, bouzouki, and guitar safe through 3 years of gigs, Ren Fests, Pubs, etc.
The Good:
-Arched Fiberglass provides good crush protection
-Price (more on that below)
-Lightweight
-Comfortable handles and back pack option
-Colors look good and also you can opt for a color that collects less sunlight.

The Weird:
-The blue interior is an upgrade from the red.  It's not always available or reflected in price.  The Red interior is a bit sloppy.
-Price.  We just bought my wife a Crossrock for her Martin D15.  The mint blue exterior was $409.  The silver case was $279.  Other than exterior color the same exact case.  We went with silver.  I got my mandolin case for $190.  I've seen the same exact case for $280.  So getting value requires a little persistence.

They're not flight cases or for bouncing around in the back of truck with huge PA systems.  If you look for the best price, they are great gig around town/travel in your car case.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## John Soper

After lugging my Calton around a Mandolin camp, I bought a CrossRock fiberglass case in order to have something a bit lighter that provides decent protection for my instruments.  CrossRock didn't have the case in yellow that I ordered, so they emailed me and we agreed on a white case - because of the change in color, they knocked some $$ off the purchase and threw in a CrossRock daypack.  The case arrived today  and my initial impressions are similar to those expressed before.  It appears to be well made, with no problems with lid closure.  The latches aren't Calton quality, but decent.  Nice padded straps are included for over the shoulder or backpack style carrying.  Handles are well made.  The lid stays open at 90 degrees.  Bumpers on the back, side and the butt, with a "grab & go" handle at the headstock area.  The weight is a relief, compared to the Caltons.  The accessory pocket is tiny, but a pack of strings will fit in the headstock area.  

With the extra padding, my A5 fits snugly, with the Tonegard on.  An Ellis 2 point doesn't fit very well with the padding removed; the only thing keeping it in place is the padding over the central neck and the padding at the tailpiece, with about 1/2" clearance around the majority of the body.  I have doubts about the case fitting an Style safely because of the narrow headstock compartment, which measures only 4 3/4" wide.  Given the photo in post #109, I have visions of damaged F5 headstocks, similar to what was seen with earlier Caltons.  Fortunately, I don't have that problem at the moment (no F5's).

This is a big step up from an Eastman fiberglass case, and I plan to use it with my A5, for travel where the risk of sending the case to the luggage hold is minimal.  I'll give it 4 stars, but will keep looking for alternatives.

----------


## CES

I just ordered an orange one from Crossrock that came in yesterday. Initial impression is good. It's a well-built case. Not a flight case, as stated above, but a step up from my Golden Gate and tweed plywood cases, for sure. Agree that the accessory pocket is pretty small. My Kelly A-5 fits well with the extra padding and my Rigel CT110 fits even better without the additional padding. Nice weight, the latches work well, and I like the backpack strap option. This will most likely replace my Reunion Blues gig bag for carry on plane use. 

Oh, but I didn't get a great deal. I clicked on the one they had linked in the classifieds for $149, but it was snatched already. I think their asking price is still reasonable for the quality, especially with supply chain issues and inflation, so I bit. Oh, and I like that the orange stands out.

----------


## shaundeane

There's a lot of consistent feedback here. I just ordered and returned a blue one. Almost a keeper but for my F5 Girouard, each time I took it out of the case or put it back in, I had to fiddle with the bass side tuners to get them in the space provided. Also, the bolster they provide to take up extra space works but it's something I knew Id grow tired to getting in place each time I put the mandolin back in. It appears to be well made, is attractive and the latches are good but it wasn't a complete good fit. I did not try my A5 as it works so well in the used Calton case I picked ups a few years back. I should have in the interest of a complete review. Sorry about that

----------


## jim simpson

I was impressed with a friend's Crossrock mandolin case, it has held up well for her over the course of several years.

I recently purchased a conventional Crossrock plywood case for my J50, it needed more protection than the original soft shell case that it came in. 

I like the looks of the new double mandolin cases being offered by Crossrock.

----------

